# smokey



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

photo of smokey and his warm welcome from jessie today hehehehe


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pics Katie.How nice to see dog and cat together as friends.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

buffie said:


> Great pics Katie.How nice to see dog and cat together as friends.


yeah there good friends now


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they look like great pals  Our Tys best pal was a black lab next door. They used to talk through the fence. Poor Ty got the shock of his life when he seen the size of his pal


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

That's so cute!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are all lovely pics!


----------

